#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Spoed Oproep, Niet Negeren Maar Lezen Insha Allah!!!

## zieneb

emailadres: [email protected], [email protected] 

Bismillahi Rra7manee Ra7imee, Wa Salaat wa Salaam 3ala Ashraf Almorsaleen, Mo7amad ibn Abdellah 

Assalamu 3alaikum Wa Ra7mat Allah wa Barakatuhu 

Mijn beste broeders en zusters, 

Zoals jullie weten zijn er na de afgelopen uitzendingen van Nova, waarin de "radicale" imaams in opspraak kwamen, veel reacties gekomen uit verschillende hoeken. Nova heeft met de uitzendingen veel sensatie gezaaid, die eigenlijk op weinig of geen feiten is gabaseerd. Nova meent met de fragmenten te kunnen bewijzen dat de "radicale" imaams oproepen tot haat en vrouwenmishandeling. Natuurlijk zijn de framenten die werden uitgezonden met veel zorg geselecteerd door de redactie en aanelkaar geplakt, zodat de werkelijke context van de uitspraken te niet werd gedaan, en een nieuwe boodschap aan de uitspraken werd verbonden. Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat zelfs na deze "procedure", weinig "radicaals" aan de uitspraken te beoordelen valt, laat staan als het volledige beeld werd getoond met de juiste toelichting . Echter, vooral in deze tijd waarin er veel anti-islamitische gevoelens leven bij de niet-moslims in Nederland, door alle negatieve gebeurtenissen waarvan de islam wordt gezien als de oorzaak, sluit zo'n uitzending aan bij het denkbeeld van de niet-moslims in Nederland (wat natuurlijk de bedoeling is geweest). 

Zoals jullie wellicht in de kranten hebben kunnen lezen, hebben de buurtbewoners van de moskee in Tilburg al via een handtekeningenactie laten weten dat ze af willen van deze moskee. Niet zozeer om het feit dat er wordt opgeroepen tot haat ( naar zeggen van Nova), maar eerder om het feit dat ze al veel eerder van deze moskee af wilden, en nu een ideale gelegenheid gebben gevonden om de mensen te overtuigen van hun gelijk. En ook in den Haag worden de moskeegangers van de "radicale" moskee met haat aangekeken, en zusters worden zelfs lasiggevallen na deze uitzendingen ( wie roept er nu op tot haat?!). 

Als justitie nu werkelijk een onderzoek zou laten doen naar de uitspraken , zou zij concluderen dat er niets is gezegd dat tegen de wet ingaat. Integendeel, in deze "radicale moskees" (zoals ze het maar al te graag willen noemen), waarvan ik ook bezoeker ben, wordt altijd opgeroepen tot rechtvaardigheid tegenover ieder schepsel van Allah, tot het bestrijden van onrecht tegenover iedereen en tot het meewerken aan een samenleving die voor iedereen ideaal is, moslim en niet-moslim. Dat wil zeggen dat we onze plichten tegenover Allah moeten vervullen en ons moeten houden aan de regels van het land. Als regering zou ik eerder blij zijn met deze moskees, want hoeveel (met name marrokaanse) jongeren die zich eerst in het criminele circuit bevonden, zijn na het bezoeken van deze moskees overtuigd van hun fouten, en zijn nu bezig een goede toekomst te bouwen door middel van hun studie op te pakken en te vertrouwen op Allah. Dit is natuurlijk NIET wat de nietmoslims, beinvoed door programma's als Nova, zien. Zij zien alleen maar dat wat in hun denkwereld past. 

Beste broeders en zusters, wij zien deze dingen wel, en wij weten dat de media de werkelijkheid altijd verdraait. Daarom moeten ook wij onze stem laten horen, als reactie op hetgene dat nu aan de gang is. Als wij alleen maar onze mond houden en alleen de mensen laten spreken die tegen de moskeeen en eigenlijk tegen de moslims zijn, zal dat niet veel goeds voor ons betekenen. Het zal dan zeker moeilijker voor ons gemaakt worden ons geloof ( in dit land van vrijheid van godsdienst..) te kunnen beoefenen. Ze beginnen natuurlijk met aanwijzen van radicale moskeeen, dan zij de radiciale scholen aan de beurt , en straks de moslims die hun islam practiseren op straat... werk... Misschien lijkt dat nu wat overdreven, maar beste broeders en zusters het zal zeker die richting opgaan als wij stil blijven. In deze democratie moet ook het tegenwoord gehoord worden, in dit geval ons woord. 

We hebben in den Haag daarom besloten om een petitie in te dienen, en daar hebben we jullie beste broeders en zusters bij nodig. Mijn vraag aan jullie is om jullie best te doen om bij het indienen van deze petitie aanwezig te zijn, en zoveel mogelijk broeders en zusters hierover te vertellen.We willen handtekeningen verzamelen om te laten zien dat we achter de Enige Waarheid staan, die van Allah SWT, en we willen Nederland laten weten wat de Islam nu ECHT inhoudt. Laat Nederland nu eens via ONS vernemen wat islam is, i.p.v ze foute ideeen te geven via programma's en media-artikelen. Op dit moment wordt er al gewerkt aan de petitie, en inshaAllahu ta3ala kunnen broeders en zusters ook online tekenen. Jullie worden inshaAllah ta3ala geinformeerd over de datum en tijd .Een ieder die het eens is met het bovenstaande, verzoeken we vriendelijk om zijn/haar naam, emailadres en woonplaats door te mailen naar bovenstaand emailadres, om zo de "online"handtekeningen te verzamelen. Graag verzoeken we jullie ook vriendelijk om deze mail te forwarden naar een ieder die geinterresseerd is, en om op emailgroups en forums te zetten. 

Barak Allahu feekum, moge ALlah jullie belonen voor jullie inzet 

Fee amaneelahie ta3ala , wassalamu 3alaikum 

p.s: Het is belangrijk dat er op het moment dat de petitie wordt ingediend zoveel mogelijk broeders en zuster aanwezig zijn. dus probeer barak Allahu feekum te komen!!!

----------


## missy_maysa

saleem helikom 
ik vindt het een heel erg dapper en goed idee en ik wil je er graag bij helpen en mijn stem heb je ga zo door ik hoop inshallah dat allah jullie bij deze zal steunen en helpen 
inshallah
doei
laihone

----------

